# Kleine Fische zuviel - Zander?



## CrimsonTide (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Teich 4 Koi, 4 __ Graskarpfen, 3 __ Moderlieschen und 2 Goldfische ... jetzt dürft ihr mal raten, ob die Goldfische männlich/männlich, weiblich/weiblich oder weiblich/männlich sind 

Kurz gesagt, ich habe Nachwuchs ohne Ende. Ich überlege, mir einen __ Zander zu kaufen ... kostet beim Züchter in Größe 25-30 cm ca. 4,50 Euro. 

Meine Fragen sind nun ... 

1) Hole ich mir durch diesen Raubfisch viel Stress in den Teich für Koi etc.? Die Koi sind zwar in etwa gleich groß wie der Zander, aber bringt das Probleme?

2) Der Teich ist hauptsächlich mit großen __ Lilien bepflanzt. Sollte ich für den Zander noch andere Behausungen schaffen? Braucht der einen Unterstand? Soll ich eine "Garage" aus Steinen für ihn bauen?!

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## hoboo34 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

1. Ja. Der Zander macht in der Regel keinen bis kaum Unterschiede in der Größe der Beutefische. Da kann es passieren dass er auch Fische attackiert die im Mass größer sind als er selbst.
2. Im Gegensatz zum __ Hecht liebt der Zander einen harten Gewässergrund über dem er dann steht. Rückzugsmöglichkeiten in Form eines "Unterstands" sind OK, müssen aber nicht zwingend sein.


----------



## hadron (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Hallo Aaron,

zu 1 fehlen mir die Erfahrungen. Ich vermute aber dass der Stressfaktor nicht allzu hoch sein wird, da der Zander von den "Hauptfischen" nicht als Gefahr gesehen werden dürfte.

Zu 2: Es sollte auf jedenfall eine Stelle geben die den gesamten Tag über dunkel ist wo der Zander sich vor dem grellen Sonnenlicht zurückziehen kann, denn er hat ähnlich wie eine Katze einen "Restlichtverstärker" - ein Rohr 30cm x 100cm wäre zum Beispiel eine einfache Lösung.

Deine __ Moderlieschen sind natürlich von Anfang an potentiell gefährdet!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Hi Aaron,

Stizostedion lucioperca ist kein geeigneter Raubfisch für nen Gartenteich. Einmal sind sie als Halbwüchsige noch in Rudeln unterwegs (wie die verwandten Flußbarsche), liebe harten Boden, und brauchen tiefes getrübtes  Wasser.um sich tagsüber dorhin zurückziehen zu können (Zander sind lichtscheu)  Auch sind Zander empfindlich was Verletzungen der Schleimhaut angeht. An dicke Goldies geht kein kleiner Zander ran, die sind auf kleinere schlanke längliche Fische fixiert (z.B. __ Moderlieschen, Lauben, Elritzen, Gründlinge, ect.).
__ Barsche sind wesentlich besser geeignet für nen größeren Gartenteich

MfG Frank


----------



## CrimsonTide (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Danke für die Infos und Tipps. Ich dachte erst auch an einen __ Barsch, der mit den Goldnachwuchs frisst (dzt. sind die Fische 2-4cm), aber ich hab keinen Fischzüchter zur Hand, wo ich einen passenden Barsch finde, deshalb bin ich über das Züchterangebot auf den Zander gekommen.

Einen Goldie fangen und sterilisieren wäre noch eine Möglichkeit ... aber wie find ich da die Gebärmutter


----------



## Doppellhelix (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Wenn ich in dieses Thema mal mit einer Frage einsteigen darf?

Ich habe letztes Jahr mein Teich gebaut und dann relativ schnell 5 Goldorfen und 5 Rotfedern eigesetzt. Leider sind mir im Winter 2 Rotfedern eingegangen.

Aber das scheint nicht so schlimm zu sein. Denn irgendwie habe ich letztes Jahr relativ schnell Nachwuchs bekommen. Ich geh mal davon aus, daß mitlerweile so 60 - 70 kleine Fische in meinem Teich sind. Sie sind ca. 2-3 cm groß. Habe mal einen gefangen und ein Foto gemacht, wo man allerdings nicht viel sieht. Die Flossen sind leicht rötlich, so daß ich vermute das es sich um Rotfedern handelt.

Nun meine Frage.

Wie bekomme ich die wieder los? Einen __ Barsch einsetzen? und was passiert mit dem, wenn alle kleinen Fische weg sind?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Hei, ich hatte auch das Problem mit den Rotferdern. Habe 2 Albinowelse eingesetzt. Nun gibt es keine Rotfedern mehr.Die machen auch vor Goldies nicht halt.
Das sind sie


Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## orcanet (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Und was machste jetzt mit den Welsen? Lebendfutter reinwerfen?


----------



## Boxerfan (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Nööö, die bekommen Störpellets als Sinkfutter. An meine Goldorfen und __ Graskarpfen gehen sie nicht ran, die sind denen zu groß.


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

ich muss den beitrag nochmal anstoßen ...

*wie fangt ihr kleine fische aus dem teich? *ich möcht jetzt eher doch keinen räuber einsetzen, sondern die kleinen goldfische aus dem teich haben ... wie stell ich das am besten an? mit einem kescher ist das sehr schwierig, denn die kleinen biester sind viel zu schnell bzw. ich bin mit dem eher engmaschigen kescher viel zu langsam ...

elektrofischen ist vermutlich zu teuer und selbstversuche möcht ich ja keine machen


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Wir haben das auch versucht in den letzten Jahren - mit Reuse, mit Senken, mit Keschern - 4 Leute, 6 Leute - keine Chance. dafür hatte ich alle Unterwasserpflanzen kaputt, den ganzen Mulm aufgewirbelt, Uferpflanzen zertreten ... das Problem haben wir jetzt erst durch den letzten Winter gelöst, da waren alle Fische tot - nein, nicht alle .. es haben  4 kleine Goldfische überlebt, die wir dann weitergegeben haben. Und deswegen kommt mir kein __ Goldfisch mehr in den Teich. Das haben wir zwar immer wieder gesagt, ist ja schon unser - ich glaube 6. Teich  - aber diesmal bleibe ich hart. Wahrscheinlich keine Fische mehr, evtl. im nächsten Jahr __ Moderlieschen, das wissen wir noch nicht genau, aber ich will keine Fische mher, die sich an den Pflanzen vergreifen  , dazu gehören ja auch die Kois, wobei die meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gut in einen naturnahen Teich passen.


----------



## rut49 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

 Aaron,
ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Antworten die du bekommst, denn ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Zwar sind meine Goldis schon ausgewachsen, trotzdem blitzschnell.
Ich hatte 3 __ Sonnenbarsche zur Geburtenregelung eingesetzt, das hat auch super geklappt.
Das die Sonnenbarsche Räuber sind, war mir bekannt- aber jetzt reicht´s mir!!!
Ich konnte immer öfter beobachten, dass alle schönen __ Libellen ermordet wurden. Sobald sie sich irgendwo hinsetzen und mit dem Hinterteil ins Wasser stupsen, kommt ein Sonnenbarsch, frißt zuerst das ganze Hinterteil ab und danach den Rest!!
Zwei der 3 habe ich nun mit einem Kescher und Regenwürmern rausgefangen und sie an einen Nachbarn verschenkt. Einer bleibt vorerst, wegen der Geburtenkontrolle. Sobald die Goldies raus sind, geht´s ihm genauso.
Ich hatte schon einmal das Thema "Goldies rausfischen "angestoßen, aber keine Lösung gefunden. 
:cu Regina


----------



## CrimsonTide (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

naja, größere fische kannst mit dem kescher solang verfolgen bis sie müde werden ... das geht eventuell einigermaßen, solang du selbst nicht müde wirst, aber ich hätt lieber schon die kleinen raus, denn mit jedem tag an dem die größer sind, riskier ich wieder neuen nachwuchs


----------



## Buffo Buffo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kleine Fische zuviel -  Zander?*

Hallo Aaron.
mit Goldfische fangen hab ich keine Erfahrung, 
aber mit einer kleinen Reuse und etwas Lockfutter in dem kleinen Täschchen kann ich meine Bitterlinge/__ Moderlieschen fangen...
Das sollte bei kleinen Goldfischen doch auch klappen?
so ähnlich guckt meine aus:
/www.amazon.de/PALADIN-KÖDERFISCHREUSE-Gr-L/dp/B0027U5V1E/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1277980861&sr=8-8


----------

